# 10-6/10-8 Fishing on the REEL HARD



## JMS (Mar 20, 2008)

I was fortunate enough to be on vacation last week AND have some beautiful weather and blue water. I was looking to catch my first Marlin on my boat. Caught a white on Monday on a blue and white islander and ballyhoo. We caught a baby blue on Wednesday on a daisy chain. Caught both around the nipple. I have a video of the release that I can't get to upload. Wish I could post more details but back at work after a weeks vacation!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

very NICE!!! That water looks GREAT!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Congratulations. Good report. Glad you got your first and second on the new boat. 

Did that ****** swim away?


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great catch! Catching billfish on your own boat is definitely a good feeling. Did yall find any lines forming?

Both fish in the pics are Whites. The second one being a big one


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

The Nipple produces yet again! Nice work. It seems to be hit or miss there, but when its "on", its been ON. I have been foaming at the mouth to try and get out there one last time.... I'm slowly watching my wish disappear with the winter and N wind quickly approaching


----------



## JMS (Mar 20, 2008)

On Wednesday there was a line starting to form that followed the contour line of the edge. A lot of flying fish but no other action.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Good job on the whites! But I would advise if you could to please keep your fish in the water for pics. The stress and gravity of taking them out of the water is terrible on their organs.


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Two Whites*

Hi Mike;

When I looked at a closeup of the second fish I saw it had rounded rather than pointed fins so it was a large white. It sure looked like a small blue and it fought well!!

Bob


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

To fish water of that color - priceless!! Good job


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice job.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## tanman (Oct 3, 2009)

Sweet! and totally agree.....the nipple has been hit and miss this October!


----------

